# Skalierungsprobleme Total War



## RtZk (27. Juli 2017)

Hi, da ich einen 4k Monitor habe stelle ich die Auflösung bei den Total War Spielen wie z.B Napoleon  und Medieval 2 auf 4k, aufgrund des Alters der Spiele trotz der iGPU geht dies auch mit passablen FPS. Allerdings ist dann alles so extrem klein, sodass man echt Probleme hat die Dinge zu lesen, gibt es dort auch irgendetwas, wie die Skalierung in Windows, sodass die Symbole und Texte größer werden? , denn z.B im Hauptbildschirm (der Spiele) ist vielleicht nur noch auf der Hälfte der Fläche etwas zu sehen.


----------



## Malkolm (27. Juli 2017)

Die Menüs älterer Spiele haben häufig feste Pixelabmessungen und skalieren daher nicht gut mit hohen Pixeldichten. Sofern es keine Mod oder sogar einen ofiziellen Patch gibt, der eine solche Skalierung einführt, bleibt dir nur der Weg die Auflösung auf FHD zu setzen, auch wenn das die Fläche pro Pixel vervierfacht.


----------

